
Mint.com removes users ability to delete accounts - mtnGoat
https://mint.lc.intuit.com/questions/1913014-account-deletion-not-working
======
mtnGoat
They moved it from inside their app to inside the intuit website and ask that
you wait 45 days to view any data they might be deleting, and then actually
deleting the account takes another 45 days. In other words to preview your
data and then delete it takes 90 days.

All of their help articles still reference the now removed method of account
deletion. How is it legal for companies storing massive amounts of personal
information to not have a reasonably working account deletion mechanism? and
out of date help articles to boot.

Is this a common practice these days?

